
Ask HN: Why aren't we asking NSA for contact traces? - a3n
Don&#x27;t they already know who I&#x27;ve talked to?
======
wmf
NSA data can only be used for military and anti-terrorism purposes; any other
use would be an unacceptable invasion of privacy.

